

Y.A.G.I.S: Yet another Google Interview story (With a twist) - mashour
http://startupinsights.blogspot.com/2008/06/yagis-yet-another-google-interview.html

======
hugh
I agree that's not much of a twist, but the "looking for developers fluent in
Arabic" is a bit of a surprise. Googleplex Dubai?

~~~
akd
Why is it a surprise? With oil heading to $200 per barrel, buttloads of money
are accumulating in the Middle East.

------
almost
What twist?

~~~
jauco
the fact that the interview ends with _"Thanks a lot, we'll contact you in
6-12 months"_ instead if a rejection/hire

~~~
almost
That's a pretty crappy twist. In my opinion anyway, I was expecting something
at least moderately interesting, something that might have made it worth
reading the article.

------
mashour
The outcome of the interview is a little vague! Its not a solid yes or no.

~~~
almost
Forgive me if I don't share your excitement at this fact. However, owing to
the fact that I am not you, this has very little relevance and is not at all
interesting to me.

Good luck with it though, hope you get the job.

